# Boyd's Gunstock?



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I recently purchased a Savage Axis in .223. I was thinking about replacing the synthetic stock with a wood stock. My question is, will the Boyd's Gunstock be finished when it ships? What is your opinion on their stocks? Thank you.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't believe they can make such quality at such a low price. For $100 you can get pretty much anything from Boyd's. And, yes they are finished.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes , they are finished and I think you can order them unfinished. I bought for a 7mm WSM and it fit perfect and shoots great.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> I can't believe they can make such quality at such a low price. For $100 you can get pretty much anything from Boyd's. And, yes they are finished.


Getting them made offshore ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Short223 said:


> Nope, they are made here in the US!


 Thats good to hear.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

CNC milling.


----------

